
Boeing Finds New Software Problem That Could Complicate 737 Max’s Return - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/boeing-finds-new-software-problem-that-could-complicate-737-max-return-11579290347
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/B5ERA](http://archive.is/B5ERA)

